# Just had to share this bargin!!!



## shoxmaxim12 (May 22, 2012)

Nevermind then eh


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2012)

Yes so great that there isn't a single suitable one on there


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i hope you truely are just a spammer and havent bought anything off that site!!!! nothing on there is suitable for anything other then a neglected pet rock


----------



## shoxmaxim12 (May 22, 2012)

I'm not a spammer  Im going to use the hutch as a spare for when there main hutch and run needs cleaning or repairs  they sent suitable for the rabbits to live in of course but they are good value (at least I thought) for extra space/backup etc!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

considering i got a 6ft x 2ft tripple level hutch for £120..... 
and built my 8 x 6 run for £75 
and bought my 6 x 5 run for £50

no they really arent good value, and why do you need a "spare for cleaning out" surely it would be easier to pop them in their run?
i clean my hutch/run combos out with the rabbits still in them, they like to help 

if you know they arent (i presume thats what you mean by sent) suitable then why share the link =/


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2012)

shoxmaxim12 said:


> I'm not a spammer  Im going to use the hutch as a spare for when there main hutch and run needs cleaning or repairs  they sent suitable for the rabbits to live in of course but they are good value (at least I thought) for extra space/backup etc!


I'm not being funny, please don't take this wrong but I would suggest you do a bit more research into what space a rabbit needs.

The recommended minimum is a 6ftx2ftx2ft hutch with a *permanently * attached 6ft x 4ft run.


----------



## shoxmaxim12 (May 22, 2012)

The rabbits really small Aswell though,


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

shoxmaxim12 said:


> The rabbits really small Aswell though,


Doesn't make any difference, bigger is better, even if the rabbit's small


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2012)

shoxmaxim12 said:


> The rabbits really small Aswell though,


My nethies (smallest breed) are very high energy, they would get extremely bored very quickly 

Just because they are small doesn't mean they deserve any less space


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

shoxmaxim12 said:


> The rabbits really small Aswell though,


if anything smaller rabbits need more space!

you still need an absolute minimum of 6 x 2 with 6 x 4 run


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

have you watched your rabbit run around your garden or a room in your house freely? if you have then you wouldnt cage them


----------

